# Pig noises



## Katiemelanie (Apr 20, 2015)

I am a very healthy and active woman. I work out every day and eat extremely healthy. The past two weeks I have been really stressed and have not had time to work out or eat very healthy. I have been binging on candy (not proud, but whatever....) My husband has been making pig noises or commenting at how much I have been eating. I don't know if I am overly sensitive because I am stressed or rightfully upset by this. I suffer from major self esteem issues. And I have never seen him workout or eat healthy and he's a bit overweight. I don't know if he feels bad about himself and is trying to make me feel bad, or what. But I don't know why on earth he would think making pig noises would be uplifting.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

He's an a$$. A man that truly loves his wife won't do that. 

How's the marriage? You guys get a long great? Have good sex regularly?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

He is a pig so naturally he is making the associated noises. 

Why do you stay with him?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

What an Ahole.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Next time he makes that noise, grap him by the ear, pull him down to the ground, and tell him " roll in the mud piggy, roll in the mud".

And when he say "WTF" just tell him you thought he was roll playing and laugh it off.

But if he does roll around on the ground like you ordered....then throw mud on him and make him crawl,on a 4's!



My point is...time to take control of this bull shyt ...until you know exactly what your old man means by acting like a phuck up!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Katiemelanie said:


> he feels bad about himself and is trying to make me feel bad,.


THIS!


I WAS A MILLION TIME WORSE THEN YOU OLD MAN AND ....ya he has issues.

Go to wall mart and go buy him the biggest pair of pants you can find.....no go cheap... go to a thirft store and buy him the biggest pair of pants you can find.

And when he tells you they are to big tell him " not from were I'm sitting"!


In all seriousness...phuck the games I mentioned before......just tell him why you won't bang a man that insults you the why he does!

SERIOUS!>


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I think you married my ex! Good for me! Sucky for you. 

Sorry.


----------



## staarz21 (Feb 6, 2013)

If he's overweight, just look at him and laugh. When he asks what's so funny, tell him that he has zero room to be making those noises. 

My H used to nit pick at me - and I'm so far from overweight it's unreal. I'm a fitness freak lol. So, I eventually started poking back (only took me 6 years). He looks like he's pregnant now and after he mentioned something about the way I looked, I let him know he looked pregnant. He didn't like that. 


Hasn't said a word to me about my appearance since.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Your husband is a douche, as established in another of your threads.

Next time he grunts at you, grab him by the belly and jiggle the fat and say "Aw honey, don't put yourself down like that, I still love you". Giggle and walk away.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

the guy said:


> Next time he makes that noise, grap him by the ear, pull him down to the ground, and tell him " roll in the mud piggy, roll in the mud".
> 
> And when he say "WTF" just tell him you thought he was roll playing and laugh it off.
> 
> ...


I must say - that was an absolutely fantastic post. To the OP: Read 'n heed!


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

Katiemelanie said:


> I am a very healthy and active woman. I work out every day and eat extremely healthy. The past two weeks I have been really stressed and have not had time to work out or eat very healthy. I have been binging on candy (not proud, but whatever....) My husband has been making pig noises or commenting at how much I have been eating. I don't know if I am overly sensitive because I am stressed or rightfully upset by this. I suffer from major self esteem issues. And I have never seen him workout or eat healthy and he's a bit overweight. I don't know if he feels bad about himself and is trying to make me feel bad, or what. But I don't know why on earth he would think making pig noises would be uplifting.


Uggghhhhh.

My H would never to that, but he does say "We have protein bars" and "I can hear that" when I dig into my bag of chips. Like you, I am healthy and fit and he's a little overweight.

The funny thing is, I started gaining weight prior to our marriage 'cause he was ALL OVER my HUGE A$$ every time I put the tiniest bite of junk food in my mouth. I became self conscious and started craving junk every time he left the room! When we got married, I said to myself: "You're going to be with this guy for the rest of your life. Those are his issues. Eat what you want, when you want, or prepare to be miserable regarding food." 

Then I proceeded to do just that and I actually lost weight. Probably because I no longer felt deprived or like I had to jump on the junk food as soon as he left the room.

Back to your issue... I'm not excusing your husband's behavior. He's being a total ASS. Especially considering you're going through a stressful time. This is how he helps? HELLO?!

But it is not uncommon for people who can't control their own appetites to try to control others. Let's be honest - it's just so easy to look at someone else and know what they *should *be doing...

You know your husband best. I would handle it one of a few ways:

Follow some of the above excellent suggestions.
When he does that, look him in the eye and slowly walk toward him shoving more and more chocolate into your pie hole. Start moaning and licking it. Lay on the floor on your back and have an orgasm over the taste of it smearing it on your face... (IOW, let him know the more he acts like that the more you're going to eat.)

Or you could be more mature and ask him: "Seriously, WTF? You know I'm going through a very stressful time. I've always kept myself in good shape and health for you. Why are you treating me like this? That is incredibly hurtful. Why on earth are you doing that? Why is it I am getting more comfort from a candy bar than I am from you?

Bottom line? You H may not be thinking, but God, he's being a ****.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Next time he does that sh!t stick out your little finger and wiggle it at him. He'll get your drift.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Just stare at him and say: "What can you expect from a pig but a grunt?"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

He's an idiot and reading some of your other threads that seems to be a trend. 
Next time he goes to eat something unhealthy oink at him. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## manfromlamancha (Jul 4, 2013)

Just tell him "there, there, I've put some truffles in the trough for you and while you're outside can you also clean up the crap there"!

If he behaves like a pig, treat him like one.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

There comes a time when you need to get out of the comfy victim chair.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

Definition by example of passive aggressive slop (pun intended).

I wouldn't play his game and insult him back, that solves nothing. Look him in the eyes and tell him he better shut his damn mouth or he will never touch this pretty little side of bacon again!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think you need to divorce him. Jeesh...

Just tell him that if he ever wants sex again from you he better cool his sh!t. Then go celibate on him until he straightens up. Men are like dogs, and you have to train us like dogs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

GuyInColorado said:


> He's an a$$. A man that truly loves his wife won't do that.


:iagree:

I'm glad this is the first response. My mom was into healthy eating and exercise until she was struck down by cancer. She either swam or jogged as long as I can remember. My dad never did. At first the natural advantage a man has over a woman who's had children left him the thinner person. But in his 40's the situation reversed big time. He still remained an ass about it. I never witnessed it in person, but I saw how it dug on her self esteem and resentment. Especially later when she got down to a very fit weight later in life.

I suspect it was a HUGE factor in her having an affair.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

This man really doesn't like you. Why do you put up with his nonsense? Make plans to make tracks.


----------

